# Electronic Cigarette



## Mcortex (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm french and just want to talk about electronique cigarette, I want to have an english section on my website 

http://mcortex.free.fr

If you understand french a little maybe my website can help you to stop the cigarette ! I hope

I did also a video on Youtube in French but you just have to take look to understand this new product

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrLOyiT_XUU



You can share your experiences about your first feeling with E-cigarette, don't hesitate to tell us if you have stopped to smoke with this E-cigarette.

The non-flammable Electronic Cigarette is driven by modern microelectronic technology, a small rechargeable battery and a unique, safe replaceable cartridge containing water, propylene glycol, nicotine, a scent that emulates a tobacco flavor and a membrane to suspend the ingredients. When using the Electronic Cigarette, the act of inhaling or smoking it produces the tactile and craving satisfactions traditional smokers seek, and triggers a vaporizing process that releases a simulated smoke that is actually a vapor mist that harmlessly evaporates into the air within a few seconds.

1. No tar and other carcinogenic substance or harmful ingredients to human body.
2. No ignition required,without the danger between will not lead to the of over 4000 chemical substance produced by the ordinary cigarettes, like carbon monoxide.
3. Harmless to other and the environment,without the danger of second-hand smoking.
4. NO possibility to cause fire.It can be used safely in most NO-smoking places.
5. According to the smoke-quitting produre,the target of quitting smoke can be reached nonpainfully witihin a certain period of time.

Hope that your comments help me to build an international information website
Mcortex


----------



## Bitbyte (Feb 8, 2008)

Haha man, that's awesome if it's really like a real cig. Great idea!


----------



## test84 (Feb 8, 2008)

could you help to stop other addictions too? like gaming, masturbation?


----------



## Skye07 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've seen it on DealExtreme a few weeks ago. Isn't this advertising?


----------



## Westside (Feb 8, 2008)

It's called a user review.


----------



## Mcortex (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes exactly user review because I don't want to sell it, I just want to help everyone who want to stop this shit. I can't help gaming masturbation sorry maybe Pricess Peach can do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## test84 (Feb 8, 2008)

no, not gaming masturbation, there was a comma between them, they are two seperate things and you should not joke around about people's problems.
atleast not when you try to claim that you want to stop another addiction/problem.


----------



## Westside (Feb 8, 2008)

Masturbation has a cure.
However, gaming is a hard one.  I have been playing alot less games since I joined the army.  Go 13 weeks without games, and you will be able to control.  In my case, however, it was forced.


----------



## Mcortex (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't see the comma but you speak about gaming or mastubation addictions. Please help me to understand your humor. If you are serious maybe we can help you?

I don't want to have a troll fight, this is not the subject and I will never joke with people's problems you can trust me.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 8, 2008)

How much does the electronic cigarette cost?  I'm actually somewhat interested in this as I am currently a smoker who wished he wasn't.

Where are these bought?  Is it an online sale type of thing only, or can I go to a store somewhere to get it?


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 8, 2008)

Dangerous about this thing seems to me that you could inhale pretty big amounts of nicotine quicker than you would through normal sigarettes. I mean, is this going to stop someone's addiction or is this more addictive?


----------



## Skye07 (Feb 8, 2008)

It doesn't stop your addiction, it only makes it so that yo udon't inhale the smoke anymore so you don't ruin your lungs.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 8, 2008)

It is not for stopping!

I just nicer for the people around you, there is no smoke. Also you dont get burnt pieces of paper in your lungs so thats better


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 9, 2008)

These are on commercial breaks and stuff in the netherlands 0.o
Just never start people then no fcking expensive problem.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 9, 2008)

best way to stop smoking is the book by allen carr 'The Easy Way to Stop Smoking'

out of my peers 10 stopped with this book (with the same copy, even ^^)
and havent smoked in years now!


----------



## Son of Science (Feb 10, 2008)

Smoking is caused by stress.  An electronic cigarette won't help all that much.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 10, 2008)

i heard smoking is cause by global warming Manbearpig.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> best way to stop smoking is the book by allen carr 'The Easy Way to Stop Smoking'
> 
> out of my peers 10 stopped with this book (with the same copy, even ^^)
> and havent smoked in years now!



Yes Mr. Carr.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> could you help to stop other addictions too? like gaming, masturbation?


Hmm.. oh well.
But dont get me wrong, its ONLY for me:
There is no such thing as addiction to me.
I can do things continiously and stop it right away, just the way I want it.
I do hang around with friends, they smoke around me all the time, never showed any iterest ==> many people thinks, friends are linked to smoking.
I played WoW continously for years, and stopped when I wanted it.

edit:
All i wanted to tell is, that you just need to think, that you want to stop certain things.
Works perfectly for me.
I dont wanna go into deep details about masturbating


----------



## test84 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm serious and gladly take help.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 10, 2008)

I've quit smoking for a week now. 

I dont get the point in all these replacements. Isnt the point to stop smoking full stop?

It's not hard, Dont buy cigarettes, dont put one in your mouth. It's that simple and easy...if you cant manage that then you're an idiot.


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I've quit smoking for a week now.
> 
> I dont get the point in all these replacements. Isnt the point to stop smoking full stop?
> 
> It's not hard, Dont buy cigarettes, dont put one in your mouth. It's that simple and easy...if you cant manage that then you're an idiot.


If everyone in this world had the same will-power as you, we would be driving in flying cars.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I've quit smoking for a week now.
> ...


I agree.
I forgot to mention that in my post above.
Its all about will power.
A book, doctor, your mom, grandma, groups of non smoker, therapy wont help you.
All you need is WILL-POWER.


----------



## Westside (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> ...


Another way is to get addicted to something even more addictive, then you'll forget about cigarettes.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> ...


yeah maybe taking meth would help stop addiction to ciggies


----------



## golden (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I've quit smoking for a week now.
> 
> I dont get the point in all these replacements. Isnt the point to stop smoking full stop?
> 
> It's not hard, Dont buy cigarettes, dont put one in your mouth. It's that simple and easy...if you cant manage that then you're an idiot.


I want you to say that again, except in a month from now when you have a cigarette in your mouth. One week isn't that hard, try to keep it up, then you will see why people can't stop.


----------



## link459 (Feb 11, 2008)

Smoke weed instead.

@[email protected]


----------



## golden (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(link459 @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Smoke weed instead.
> 
> @[email protected]


Smoke nothing. Your body wasn't built to eat smoke. Don't put things where they don't belong.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Don't put things where they don't belong.
> 
> Damnit, and I just managed to lay my hands on one of those hello kitty vibrating thingies. Well, if you say so golden.
> 
> ...



And a body that does not give you hell for it. I've seen people break down in cold sweat, shivering and awful headaches just because they gave up smoking. But yeah, we'll get back to you in a few months.


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2008)

This thing still produces an aerosol suspension of nicotine, which can be inhaled by persons around you. It's less damaging than inhaling tar and ash of an actual cigarette, regarding nicotine content, people will still passively consume the same amount of nicotine. 

Meh, a little heavy toxin never killed anyone, right? (Emphasis on "little"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I like the idea of the electronic cigarette. One thing, though: is it still considered a cigarette, and do smoking bans still apply? Because some might say it's still affecting people around you. Is this allowed in public areas (bars, clubs, restaurants) in countries where smoking is banned in public places?


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(golden @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I've quit smoking for a week now.
> ...



exactly, i've been trying for years to quit, it ain't easy, *golden*, come back in like a month or 2 and _THEN_ tell us you managed to stay away from a cigarette lol


----------



## xalphax (Feb 11, 2008)

if your body gives you stress, at least dont smoke.

put a f'ing nicotine patch on, but dont smoke.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 11, 2008)

Personally I started smoking at 12, quit from 16-18, started up for 6 months then quit till I was 21. At 21 I got off my high horse and realized....I fucking like to smoke...why should I NOT just because society looks down on me for it? Or I got brainwashed that living "healthy" was "hip" and "cool". Regardless I have been an avid smoker of cigarettes and cigars for the past several years...unfortunately America has gone bat shit crazy and won't allow you to smoke in bars, in cars, on sidewalks, in cigar bars and even on the moon (when the moon is above America) .... so this little device would be fantastic just to piss off people at all the above places... I may have to pick one up.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Personally I started smoking at 12, quit from 16-18, started up for 6 months then quit till I was 21. At 21 I got off my high horse and realized....I fucking like to smoke...why should I NOT just because society looks down on me for it? Or I got brainwashed that living "healthy" was "hip" and "cool". Regardless I have been an avid smoker of cigarettes and cigars for the past several years...unfortunately America has gone bat shit crazy and won't allow you to smoke in bars, in cars, on sidewalks, in cigar bars and even on the moon (when the moon is above America) .... so this little device would be fantastic just to piss off people at all the above places... I may have to pick one up.



At 12 years old?


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> if your body gives you stress, (...) put a f'ing nicotine patch on, but dont smoke.


A great many smokers say that one of the most difficult things is finding something to do with your hands (instead of holding/fidgeting with a cigarette). They get very nervous about it. The motion of grabbing a cigarette, bringing it to your lips and dragging in is too automatic and, in their mind, too synonymous with relief (brought on by smoking; a Pavlov reflex at this point) that it's really hard to force yourself to do something else, especially when you're nervous and on edge and crave the aforementioned relief. 

Origami is an okay solution.


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I started smoking at 12, quit from 16-18, started up for 6 months then quit till I was 21. At 21 I got off my high horse and realized....I fucking like to smoke...why should I NOT just because society looks down on me for it? Or I got brainwashed that living "healthy" was "hip" and "cool". Regardless I have been an avid smoker of cigarettes and cigars for the past several years...unfortunately America has gone bat shit crazy and won't allow you to smoke in bars, in cars, on sidewalks, in cigar bars and even on the moon (when the moon is above America) .... so this little device would be fantastic just to piss off people at all the above places... I may have to pick one up.
> ...


My uncle started smoking at the age of 10, lost his virginity by the time he was 12.  Not too unusual.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 11, 2008)

For me Veho hit it on the nose...I am not addicted to nicotine by any means however I am depended on the motion of smoking as a social buffer. Bars just seem so damn boring without a cig in my hand...the other day a client was late...so for 2 hours I sat and waited...not being able to smoke...so I just drank....and stared around...it was quite....uncomfortable.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


err... yeah. no comment


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> For me Veho hit it on the nose...I am not addicted to nicotine by any means however I am depended on the motion of smoking as a social buffer. Bars just seem so damn boring without a cig in my hand...the other day a client was late...so for 2 hours I sat and waited...not being able to smoke...so I just drank....and stared around...it was quite....uncomfortable.



Same thing for me. I stopped smoking for awhile and didn't feel any craving or anything. It just felt unnatural, I'd put up my hand from time to time as if smoking whenever I saw someone smoking.

I still believe it's a shit habit though and maybe one day I'd stop too.
I also tell people not to start smoking (wow what a hypocrite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and that it's shit. I don't lecture them the bad stuff that comes with smoking, I think already know that and I think they should know if they should smoke or not. I'm just there to give my advice that's that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When someone tells me I should stop, I just smile. Because most of the time you answer that question, they preach on you about it.

The electronic cig's kinda cool. I'd buy one if it was locally available since there are a lot of places you can't smoke here now. It wouldn't replace a cigarette for me though, I play around with the smoke and I like the act of lighting one up.

Coincidentally, I also started smoking at 12.

This thread also makes me want to smoke right now. Which I will do. Right now.


----------



## golden (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(golden @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> ...


Wait, is that post directed at me? If so then I hope you know that I have never smoked a single cigarette in my life.


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(golden @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(golden @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


Time to start now! Just kidding. Happy 700th post!


----------



## golden (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(golden @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


lol. And xD thanks I didn't even notice it was my 700th post. I have only been a member here for 2 months. Am I really that active? 0_o


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 12, 2008)

Whoa, this is awesome. I might just have to take up smoking XD

Some people use pens in place of cigarettes when they're quitting, and sometimes chew on the end...


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I started smoking at 12, quit from 16-18, started up for 6 months then quit till I was 21. At 21 I got off my high horse and realized....I fucking like to smoke...why should I NOT just because society looks down on me for it? Or I got brainwashed that living "healthy" was "hip" and "cool". Regardless I have been an avid smoker of cigarettes and cigars for the past several years...unfortunately America has gone bat shit crazy and won't allow you to smoke in bars, in cars, on sidewalks, in cigar bars and even on the moon (when the moon is above America) .... so this little device would be fantastic just to piss off people at all the above places... I may have to pick one up.
> ...



Unfortunately, it's not that strange of an occurance.

Most people either start young or never at all.  Unlike me who decided to buck the trend and started smoking when I was 20.  Peer pressure my ass


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


Peer pressure my ass too LOL when I started smoking I started on my own. I even hid it from my friends and family. Only one friend knew I was smoking and promised not to tell anyone.


----------



## cbccwats (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> could you help to stop other addictions too? like gaming, *masturbation*?


electronic penis?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 12, 2008)

I always dreamed of creating a cigarette like this. Looks like the e-cigarette will save me a lot of trouble


----------



## OSW (Feb 12, 2008)

electronic beer for alcohol addiction....


----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's another idea: electrify your cigarettes. When you reach for a cigarette, you get an electric shock. This might implant a connection between cigarettes and pain in your brain, but on the other hand, since there's already a connection between cigarettes and pleasure in your brain, this could end up creating some sort of connection between pleasure, pain and cigarettes, and before you know it you're into S&M. (Actually quitting smoking isn't guaranteed.)


----------



## Ducky (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> Masturbation has a cure.
> However, gaming is a hard one.Â I have been playing alot less games since I joined the army.Â Go 13 weeks without games, and you will be able to control.Â In my case, however, it was forced.




Masterbation could be stopped easily if the person wants to... I watched a little porn and I felt good from that ... after about 4th time I decided to stop with this ... decided its not me to do that.. and I stopped.

Gaming could be stopped 2 ways.. Growing up.. if that doesnt help or change , Then company of friends or people will mostly stop you... you will get to a level where games become fun only with people ... and then youll start with soccer and basketball or something...


Thats my own expirience.......


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 12, 2008)

You sound like an old, old man.


----------



## Parsaw (Feb 12, 2008)

Quitting is hard.


----------



## usmagen (Feb 12, 2008)

i have to quit coffee first before i quit ciggies. they are the perfect pair. :'(


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 13, 2008)

Unlike most smokers, I actually love cigarettes for what they are. The taste, to me, is superb. I want to quit for health reasons, but I don't want to quit because they rule.

It isn't just a nicotine addiction, it's an image addiction. Who's cooler than stinky, angry smokers? No one.


----------



## Mcortex (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have updated My Website ! Don't hesitate to take a look

Mcortex


----------

